# Looking to Build Mantel Behind Pellet Stove Need Some Ideas



## MarkF48 (Dec 7, 2012)

If you built a mantel behind your pellet stove, could you post some pics. I have a couple of ideas in mind, but wanted to see what you guys have done.

Below is what I'll be working around. The white piece on the wall presently is cement board


----------



## will711 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got this mantle from Lowe's came unfinished filled in the middle with wainscoat or bead board  sprayed painted it.

Also could put a facing stone or brick on the wall that's what I did with the wood burner in the basement covered over cinder block.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 7, 2012)

will711 said:


> I got this mantle from Lowe's came unfinished filled in the middle with wainscoat or bead board sprayed painted it.
> 
> Also could put a facing stone or brick on the wall that's what I did with the wood burner in the basement covered over cinder block.


The mantel is beautiful but where is your floor protector????


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.fireplacemantels.com/?source=googleaw&kwid=fireplace mantel&tid=phrase&gclid=CPmlos_PibQCFQGvnQodYhwAPQ

http://mantelsdirect.com/wood-mantels.html

A lot of choices in a large price range.


----------



## will711 (Dec 7, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> The mantel is beautiful but where is your floor protector????


 
Thank you ! The Accentra  comes with a cast iron floor protector so it looks like it's part of the stove it makes everything to code.

Then what I did to protect the nice hardwood floor I installed was to take a piece of commercial grade carpet cut to the same shape as the floor protector[ see white out line in pic ] turned upside down so when I need to service  the stove it slides and no gouging the floor. Works great.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a small corner shelf installed. 

Its not much. But a simple shelf looks pretty good. IMO


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 7, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I have a small corner shelf installed.
> 
> Its not much. But a simple shelf looks pretty good. IMO
> 
> View attachment 84166


Very classy looking!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 7, 2012)

This mantel is available prebuilt but I can't remember where I saw it.  The former owner used it to surround a real fireplace he had installed.


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2012)

http://brosco.com/products/product-overview/mantels.aspx

Dont know how these compare to others in terms of cost. Brosco is availible in big box stores but i have had gotten better pricing from local lumberyards also. If you know someone who is a contractor maybe you can get even lower . If nothing else and you are handy w/ wood  you can use as a guide for sizing and design ideas. Good luck


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Very classy looking!



Thank you... I love both of your installs also. Especially your Castile... What a beauty


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thank you... I love both of your installs also. Especially your Castile... What a beauty


Thanks!  The Sante Fe is too plain.  I should have gotten the gold trim pieces for it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 8, 2012)

tjnamtiw said:


> Thanks!  The Sante Fe is too plain.  I should have gotten the gold trim pieces for it.



Just paint them. Thats all I did. (That pic above is last season). I have since painted the Grill. Thought about doing the door. But will wait till Spring (If I dont sell it by then). Its not a shiny as brass or nickel. But from 10 ft away, it looks great. 

Click to enlarge


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 8, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Just paint them. Thats all I did. (That pic above is last season). I have since painted the Grill. Thought about doing the door. But will wait till Spring (If I dont sell it by then). Its not a shiny as brass or nickel. But from 10 ft away, it looks great.
> 
> Click to enlarge
> 
> View attachment 84232


 
I LIKE that  I am definitely going to do that!  I dabble in pottery too and thought of making some custom tiles to fill in the recess in the surround above the stove.  One more project


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 17, 2012)

Progressing along with the mantel build, I got the pilaster side pieces complete today.


----------



## will711 (Dec 17, 2012)

MarkF48 said:


> Progressing along with the mantel build, I got the pilaster side pieces complete today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks nice did you make these yourself? I see saw dust on the floor if you did that's awesome true craftsmanship.


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup, sawdust is mine and these represent about $30 worth of pine so far. Thanks for the complement, this is probably one of the more detailed type of projects I've undertaken.


----------



## will711 (Dec 17, 2012)

MarkF48 said:


> Yup, sawdust is mine and these represent about $30 worth of pine so far. Thanks for the complement, this is probably one of the more detailed type of projects I've undertaken.


 
It looks really great can't wait to see the finished project! you have talent .


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is the finished project behind my gas backup. Materials from HD


----------



## MarkF48 (Dec 23, 2012)

A little further along in the project. Not yet complete, but wanted what I had up for Christmas. Eventually will add crown molding below the mantel shelf and will be painted white to match the rest of the trim.


----------



## will711 (Dec 23, 2012)

Looking good! Happy Holidays!


----------

